# Sculpting Dead Eyes



## paganmama (Jan 30, 2010)

Thank you! This is perfect....I want to begin my first corpse, and this will help me tremendously! Are those ping pong balls you used for eyes? This is great!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

I love this tutorial. So many new tricks and tips: the uses of the different tools and using water to soften. Thank you.

Oh, what is the clay you are using?


----------



## devils chariot (Nov 6, 2008)

paganmama: I am using eyeball blanks form monsterguts.com - they are the same as those little balls you find in roll on anti-perspirent

Terra: For the demo I was using sculpey as a stand since I wanted to be able to undo the work when I was done.

I would usually use magic sculpt epoxie clay or paperclay. I think for this head that I am doing the how-to on, I'm gonna switch to Magic Sculpt from now on.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Whoa, that Magic Sculpt Epoxy Clay looks like some neat stuff!


----------



## Yubney (Sep 14, 2009)

Good job. I assume it cures hard at room temp?


----------



## devils chariot (Nov 6, 2008)

Yubney said:


> Good job. I assume it cures hard at room temp?


Magic sculpt is a 2 part epoxy clay. It cures chemically and is workable for about an hour then starts to set up, you can do finer detailing in the 2nd hour and then it hardens completely. I have read that it has a longer working time when the temp is cool, but I usually work at around 70-90 degrees.

Think of it as a very slow plumbers epoxy or radiator patch.


----------



## Yubney (Sep 14, 2009)

devils chariot said:


> Magic sculpt is a 2 part epoxy clay. It cures chemically and is workable for about an hour then starts to set up, you can do finer detailing in the 2nd hour and then it hardens completely. I have read that it has a longer working time when the temp is cool, but I usually work at around 70-90 degrees.
> 
> Think of it as a very slow plumbers epoxy or radiator patch.


Like a slow Bondo I reckon only you can get it off your hands.


----------



## Bobamaltz (Dec 27, 2009)

Magic sculpt is awesome, it's cheap and goes a long way. I've used it for years.
Nice tutorial.


----------



## alucard (Dec 1, 2008)

I want some! I am guessing I can get some from any hobby store, right?

Super cool tutorial - btw.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

This is a fantastic tutorial. Thank you for the detail and information. I can't wait to see more.


----------



## Calloween (Mar 8, 2009)

Holy moly! You are good awesome tutorial.


----------



## Deaths Reach (Aug 7, 2009)

Are your props dry weather/indoor use only? My issue is I can't guarantee I'll be able to get props inside for weather-related issues and I'd hate to put a lot of work into a treasured prop to see it disintegrate in the rain. AWESOME job by the way, love your work - unsettling!


----------



## devils chariot (Nov 6, 2008)

frughoul said:


> Are your props dry weather/indoor use only? My issue is I can't guarantee I'll be able to get props inside for weather-related issues and I'd hate to put a lot of work into a treasured prop to see it disintegrate in the rain. AWESOME job by the way, love your work - unsettling!



Magic sculpt wont even melt in acetone. Its hard and waterproof. Even in areas wher ei use paperclay or paper mache, I soak it down with some urethane clear to make it water proof. I don't usually have rain on halloween, but storage where i live is prone to leaks in the plumbing and from rain so I have to seal my props to protect them when I'm using them.


----------



## backyardbutcherprops (Aug 15, 2009)

where do you find it...


----------

